# Red Eye Gravy



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

I didn't know there was such a food until recently.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's one of the food groups in the South. Country ham remnants in the skillet, and a cup of black coffee stirred in and spooned over grits.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wigginsr181 said:


> I didn't know there was such a food until recently.


I just looked it up here, & there are 467  mentions of red eye gravy & gravy -









Red eye gravy with biscuits or toasted bread


The head knot loves biscuits and gravy...since discovering we like it just as much with English muffins or toasted bread -- I make it more frequently now cause I don't always feel like making biscuits...Recipe serves 4... or refrigerate leftoves for the next day...it heats up very well...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wigginsr181 said:


> I didn't know there was such a food until recently.


 I grewup eating it, on taters, Asparagus, Pork Chops, and of course GRITS.

ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I grew up on it also but not on grits, we were so country I never had grits until I went in the Navy. lol I still don't like grits.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

We have white and yellow grits. I like the yellow better, more creamy tasting.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

When I posted that recipe I thought it was red eye gravy. However, Jim informed me that it was cream gravy…I have a spiral ham that we’ve been cutting off pieced of all weekend and eating it. I’m going to try real saw mill gravy today!
Jim’s post…

“The way I make red eye gravy is, fry some country ham, when the ham is done frying, remove from skillet. Pour a cup or so of good strong hot black coffee in the hot skillet with the grease, add a little salt or not, the ham is very salty to start with. Add black pepper, continue cooking until it is all good and hot. Serve with some good ole home made cat head buttermilk biscuits, eggs and the ham, it is some kinda fantastic eating.”

My question is: you don’t thicken it?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> When I posted that recipe I thought it was red eye gravy. However, Jim informed me that it was cream gravy…I have a spiral ham that we’ve been cutting off pieced of all weekend and eating it. I’m going to try real saw mill gravy today!
> Jim’s post…
> 
> “The way I make red eye gravy is, fry some country ham, when the ham is done frying, remove from skillet. Pour a cup or so of good strong hot black coffee in the hot skillet with the grease, add a little salt or not, the ham is very salty to start with. Add black pepper, continue cooking until it is all good and hot. Serve with some good ole home made cat head buttermilk biscuits, eggs and the ham, it is some kinda fantastic eating.”
> ...


Grandma used to add some White flour, not much, just enough to thicken it to hold better to it's base food.

ED

Edit: I misspelled Flour earlier, had Flower, my bad.

Must have been still asleep.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've never made red eye gravy but that's the way it was described in recipes I've read. Ham goodies, black coffee and thickening.
I call breakfast sausage chunks with cream/milk gravy and black pepper sawmill gravy. Great on biscuits. I ate that a lot when I lived in Shreveport.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've made myself hungry for my sawmill gravy and I have everything to make and eat it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Me too, but we have a nine pound spiral cut ham to get through. It was on sale for 99 cents a pound. 
This will be our third and last day on it cause I’m going have the head guy bone it and cut the rest in half and freeze it. There is pea soup in my immediate future.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Edit: I misspelled Flour earlier, had Flower, my bad.


has anyone noticed that in the "Food and Eating" topics, grammar, spelling and other mistakes often go unnoticed ??

I seldom fry ham. but, often fry sausage. which, is a good base for Red Eye Gravy with a healthy dose of black pepper. I don't know if there is a "ratio" of coffee & grease = but, however you fix it, it's gotta be good.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Me too, but we have a nine pound spiral cut ham to get through. It was on sale for 99 cents a pound.
> This will be our third and last day on it cause I’m going have the head guy bone it and cut the rest in half and freeze it. There is pea soup in my immediate future.


I have a 9.5 lb not spiral cut ham we're still working on. I'll cut a couple slices later and smear mayo and put panko and blast in air fryer @ 400 until panko browns, about 4 minutes per side.


John Smith_inFL said:


> has anyone noticed that in the "Food and Eating" topics, grammar, spelling and other mistakes often go unnoticed ??
> 
> I seldom fry ham. but, often fry sausage. which, is a good base for Red Eye Gravy with a healthy dose of black pepper. I don't know if there is a "ratio" of coffee & grease = but, however you fix it, it's gotta be good.
> View attachment 675954


Yes.Reckon folks are too interested in food to worry about such thing.
Now about that plate of food, that right there looks good enough to eat!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

As for speeling and gramar arrows I usually preview and proof read if not that often edit to fix.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I get the plates from my local Asian grocery store. they have high sides so my gravy doesn't run off onto the table.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> When I posted that recipe I thought it was red eye gravy. However, Jim informed me that it was cream gravy…I have a spiral ham that we’ve been cutting off pieced of all weekend and eating it. I’m going to try real saw mill gravy today!
> Jim’s post…
> 
> “The way I make red eye gravy is, fry some country ham, when the ham is done frying, remove from skillet. Pour a cup or so of good strong hot black coffee in the hot skillet with the grease, add a little salt or not, the ham is very salty to start with. Add black pepper, continue cooking until it is all good and hot. Serve with some good ole home made cat head buttermilk biscuits, eggs and the ham, it is some kinda fantastic eating.”
> ...


Joanne, I don't thicken the redeye gravy, I let it cook for a little while to let some of the coffee condense a little then go at it. I always made redeye gravy from frying country ham, I never tried it with regular ham, so I don't know how that would turn out.

Thicken or sawmill gravy is thickened. I usually put a pretty good heaping table spoon of self rising flour in the grease of sausage or ham in a cast iron skillet, but any skillet will work, I guess. If sausage, I break up a piece or two to be in the gravy. 

The heat needs to be pretty high and keep a glass of water or milk handy, which ever you prefer. Put in salt and pepper and keep stirring because the flour will burn if you don't, and you don't want burned flour. Stir until the flour is a nice deep brown color for the flour.

Pour in the milk or water and keep stirring, the gravy will thicken in a few minutes. When it is thickened remove from heat and serve over hot biscuits or just use a good biscuit to do some heavy soppin.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BigJim said:


> Joanne, I don't thicken the redeye gravy, I let it cook for a little while to let some of the coffee condense a little then go at it. I always made redeye gravy from frying country ham, I never tried it with regular ham, so I don't know how that would turn out.


What is the difference between country ham and a spiral ham?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have half a d0ozen pie plates I like as it prevents a lot of spills.

Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a 9.5 lb not spiral cut ham we're still working on. I'll cut a couple slices later and smear mayo and put panko and blast in air fryer @ 400 until panko browns, about 4 minutes per side.

So wooley, how do you like the air fryer? it’s so convenient, no need to heat up a big oven for an 8 minute bake.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes, I've been using it quite a bit. Baked white or sweet potatoes, battered frozen fish and chicken and of course french fries. I'm looking at other stuff to do in it also.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> What is the difference between country ham and a spiral ham?


The country ham will be very expensive in my experience and likely salt cured, all I've seen came in a cloth bag with no other wrapping. The other hams like you and I have are cured differently and don't take nearly as long to cure I think. The last country ham I bought was $50 and that was years ago.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> What is the difference between country ham and a spiral ham?


Hmmm, kinda hard to explain. Spiral ham is just regular city ham (that is what we call it). Country ham has been fully cured and smoked and has no water in it. It is a pretty salty ham as that is usually what it is cured with. That is the only way we could preserve ham back out in the country before we had electricity. It had to be cold outside and stay cold for a few months, not like today when it gets warm and cold and back and forth. Meat would ruin in a smoke house today without refrigeration here in Tennessee.

The ham is covered with salt and some other spices to draw the water out of the ham. During this dehydration, the ham is smoked heavy usually with hickory, a cold smoke not a heated smoke. The heat would ruin the ham.

After a good while the salt draws the water out of the ham and the smoke keeps bugs and critters from eating the ham when it starts to warm up outside. Once the ham is fully cured and smoked, it can hang in the smoke house through the summer and not go bad, because there is no water in the ham.

Country ham is not cheap now days, but it sure is good. When you fry country ham, don't try to brown it, just cook it until it is good an hot, cooked a long time will make it tough as whit leather.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, Jim, now I remember having it twice, buying it down south. It delicious much like
prosciutto. Salty but heavenly


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

BigJim said:


> . . . I don't thicken the redeye gravy,


@Two Knots - I read that the "red eye" came from the reddish ring formed with the mix of coffee and drippings.
Maybe more like a juice? Like Au Jus? Only with lots of fat from drippings and /or butter.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@BigJim - When I was a child, we would often drive to Sugar Grove, Virginia to visit my aunt and uncle. I can see the hills with all the trees with changing leaves, now. One important part of the visit was always the Virginia Ham. I don't know where Uncle Herbert got it but, not only were we served it, but, we left with one. Sometimes we had to wait ( I guess while the smoking was finished)
That and the White Lightning!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> When I posted that recipe I thought it was red eye gravy. However, Jim informed me that it was cream gravy…I have a spiral ham that we’ve been cutting off pieced of all weekend and eating it. I’m going to try real saw mill gravy today!
> Jim’s post…
> 
> “The way I make red eye gravy is, fry some country ham, when the ham is done frying, remove from skillet. Pour a cup or so of good strong hot black coffee in the hot skillet with the grease, add a little salt or not, the ham is very salty to start with. Add black pepper, continue cooking until it is all good and hot. Serve with some good ole home made cat head buttermilk biscuits, eggs and the ham, it is some kinda fantastic eating.”
> ...


Isn’t there any milk or cream? What is country ham? Could I buy a slice of ham to use? I love ham but living alone can’t use up much.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Isn’t there any milk or cream? What is country ham? Could I buy a slice of ham to use? I love ham but living alone can’t use up much.


They sell ham by the pound, in the DELI department.

Also in the lunch meat aisle., and in the refrigerator in small hand sized packages.

a few posts ago, BigJim, detailed what Country ham is, and how it's cured.

see #22 above

ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> They sell ham by the pound, in the DELI department.
> 
> Also in the lunch meat aisle., and in the refrigerator in small hand sized packages.
> 
> ...


Only kind I’ve bought when I’m hungry for ham is a sliced miniature package “Fricks Gourmet Ham”. I used to like Smithfield till China bought the company.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Only kind I’ve bought when I’m hungry for ham is a sliced miniature package “Fricks Gourmet Ham”. I used to like Smithfield till China bought the company.



I also remembered there used to be single slices, they called HAM STEAK.

Over in the section, with the gondolas of frozen things. 

Oscar Meyer used to sell a package of 6 small slices, in the sandwich area, in a miniature plastic package that resembled a Canned Ham, of the old days. 

ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> I also remembered there used to be single slices, they called HAM STEAK.
> 
> Over in the section, with the gondolas of frozen things.
> 
> ...


Don’t know why I’m so hungry lately for a hearty meal.


----------



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

de-nagorg said:


> I also remembered there used to be single slices, they called HAM STEAK.
> 
> ED


With our full service meat counter we can get those ham steaks. I grill and smoke them with oak to change to the flavor I like. They have plenty of water and shrinkage but they are sure handy.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Two Knots said:


> My question is: you don’t thicken it?


No you don't thicken it. It is all in the flavor.

Spiral ham is sugar cured while country ham is salt cured.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Startingover said:


> Only kind I’ve bought when I’m hungry for ham is a sliced miniature package “Fricks Gourmet Ham”. I used to like Smithfield till China bought the company.


Just a heads up:

*No Smithfield products come from animals raised, processed, or packaged in China*. All our U.S. products are made in one of our nearly 50 facilities across America,” according to Smithfield Foods' website.

I am sure glad to hear this myself, we just bought a Smithfield ham.


----------



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

I suspect there was no mention of the number or percent of illegals working at their facility. I buy nothing that reads Smithfield.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, the head guy won’t let me freeze it! Last night I made ham hash and he loved it.
He put the leftovers in his omelet this morning and want me to make more.
It is actually working out for me, as I’ve been busy baking Christmas cookies, and I’m to tired to cook. It’s not the baking it’s the clean-up.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Well, the head guy won’t let me freeze it! Last night I made ham hash and he loved it.
> He put the leftovers in his omelet this morning and want me to make more.
> It is actually working out for me, as I’ve been busy baking Christmas cookies, and I’m to tired to cook. *It’s not the baking* *it’s the clean-up*.


 And you probably have a dish washer, I still don't and I'm worn out washing even the few things we get dirty and need it. Thinking more and more about replacing the burned out machine.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m the worlds messiest cook. The cleanup is always a big deal even with a DW!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I solve some of the Dish Washing dilemma, by not making dirty dishes.

Eat straight from the cooking pot, I do. 

Of course those of you with Significant others, can't.

ED


----------



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

Our barn cats love the Red Eye poured over some cat food. Water only with what fryings remained in the skillet, I'm drinken my coffee.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, thanks for the tip with a smear of mayo and a dip in planko breadcrumbs on the ham slices.

I air fried this for the head guy‘s lunch - on toast. It was good.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Back on the gravy topic. I've got ground beef, biscuit mix and can make cream/milk gravy. Sounds like what I know as Sawmill gravy and biscuits to me.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> I’m the worlds messiest cook. The cleanup is always a big deal even with a DW!


Oh no you aren't, I am. If I even think of using flour or cornmeal, I will be sweeping it off the front door step, I get them all over the place just looking at them. I have yet to not slip flour when using it.

Joann, do you have a recipe for the ham hash, that does sound good. For some reason when we freeze the ham it just never tastes too good any more.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I’m making it again tonight. Cut up a big skinned potato into little pieces, and fry it up until lightly browned, then add a finely chopped onion and continue frying until everything is nicely browned…then add your finely chopped ham and fry for a few more minutes …add salt & pepper to taste and a little paprika. I’ll take pics for you.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Well, the head guy won’t let me freeze it! Last night I made ham hash and he loved it.
> He put the leftovers in his omelet this morning and want me to make more.
> It is actually working out for me, as I’ve been busy baking Christmas cookies, and I’m to tired to cook. It’s not the baking it’s the clean-up.


I had never heard of that omelet + leftovers technique until I was on a sailboat trip in the Caribbean with a old HS friend. Her husband took his Marine Biology classes on a trip each year, & I got to go. She suggested that each dinner's leftovers became the next morning's omelet's filling. I resisted at first, but, it was good! Even spaghetti with meat sauce.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

That sounds like what I know as Potatoes O'Brian except for the ham.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ok here it is…first cut up your potato’s and onion small in pieces
In a cast iron pan put a drizzle of olive oil and heat pan
up and put in potatoes with salt/pepper.

Fry potatoes for about 5—6 minutes until golden then add some paprika
and put in the chopped onion, fry all together for about
3 minutes.

then put in the chopped ham and fry together
for another 3 minutes…put the leftovers in your morning omelet.

This is how you cut up the potato.









This is what the potato should look like before adding the paprika and chopped onion










After you add the onion fry for about 3 minutes and then add the chopped ham.











and dish it up.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

A little red bell pepper and that's how I make my hashbrowns.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> ok here it is…first cut up your potato’s and onion small in pieces
> In a cast iron pan put a drizzle of olive oil and heat pan
> up and put in potatoes with salt/pepper.
> 
> ...


That DOES look good, I got it saved, I really appreciate it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> A little red bell pepper and that's how I make my hashbrowns.


Add some onion and you got Potatoes O'Brian. Mix that with lots of scrambled eggs and cheese and you got what is known as Migas to Mexicans. Migas is bits and pieces or left overs.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

de-nagorg said:


> Grandma used to add some White flour, not much, just enough to thicken it to hold better to it's base food.
> 
> ED
> 
> ...



Upon further "sweeping cobwebs", out of my memory banks, I remembered that She had a box of Corn Starch, just for that purpose.

The box was a taller version of the large Baking Soda size.

It was Yellow with a pair of corn ears in a V pattern.

With Blue lettering saying ARGO Corn Starch. 

Amazing what one remembers after 60 years, and lying awake in the night. 

ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I’m the worlds messiest cook. The cleanup is always a big deal even with a DW!


Sometimes some cleanup has to wait.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Add some onion and you got Potatoes O'Brian. Mix that with lots of scrambled eggs and cheese and you got what is known as Migas to Mexicans. Migas is bits and pieces or left overs.


If I have saved bacon grease I throw a spoonful into things like this.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Do like my daughter. Just don’t clean up. (oops shouldn’t have blabbed)



But that is what parents do, embarass rheir kids, with stories of their childhood, or quirky personalities into the childs MATURITY. 

I know that my grandmother embarrased mt mom, and my mom embarrassed us 6 of her kids into our maturity and beyond.

No harm done though, we don't know your daughter, and most likely will never meet.

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> If I have saved bacon grease I throw a spoonful into things like this.


I save the Olive oil and Chicken grease with the spices, from my Pressure cooked Chicken.

To add to Veggies as a flavor enhancer.

ED


----------

